# Grained Gumwood Door / Stair Risers /



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Did these a while ago .... All done in Oil and in One Step..... An Old home in San Francisco that was Grained Probably about the 30 s or 40 s ..... We touched up All the worn Graining in the Living Room, Dining Room , Hallways, Stairway.... Grained 3 Double Hung Windows and Sills.... The Front Door ... and All Stair Risers? When we go back to continue... I hope to get a Decent Picture of the Front Door.....










































Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

michael tust said:


> did these a while ago .... All done in oil and in one step..... An old home in san francisco that was grained probably about the 30 s or 40 s ..... We touched up all the worn graining in the living room, dining room , hallways, stairway.... Grained 3 double hung windows and sills.... The front door ... And all stair risers? When we go back to continue... I hope to get a decent picture of the front door..... Michael tust


----------



## Mike2coat (Nov 12, 2013)

Wow that looks great


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Mike2coat said:


> Wow that looks great


Thanks Mike ,

I see my Pics are Sideways...... And can't see the depth in the Stairs either.......well ,I will try to snap some more Photos.

New Year and some nice Projects Ahead.... Working on Graining a Hallway Mahogany ...... 6 doors and Frames...Baseboards ... and Picture Moulding . In the Process of Using Peel Away... Graining over Redwood,as many of these homes in San Francisco had Redwood Trim.
Walls will be done in a Decorative Plaster Effect...
I will have the Progress Posted on my Website under ... Current Projects... Within a Week or Two
We are also working on Handmade Graining.. Marbling...Brushes, and Decorative Tools and Supplies ....and Videos......


Michael Tust


----------



## Everett Abrams (Jul 15, 2011)

Love the stairs, nice work.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Beautiful, as always Micheal

My wife gets mad at me because when we are out I have to touch all the surfaces around me. Check the finishes.
I would _have_ to feel that door.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Great work as usual Micheal.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Everett Abrams said:


> Love the stairs, nice work.


Thanks Everett...



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

Bender said:


> Beautiful, as always Micheal My wife gets mad at me because when we are out I have to touch all the surfaces around me. Check the finishes. I would have to feel that door.


Thanks..... Smooth as Silk.... They just don't understand......



Michael Tust


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> Great work as usual Micheal.


thank You....



Michael Tust


----------

